# Volturno.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning everyone.
Seeking to find out about the Vulturno, this is not the one sunk in 1913. The only info I have about her is that she was a part of convoy that departed Freetown on9/5/42. She never stayed with the convoy having to go to Punta Delgado for repairs. Any info would be appreciated such as owner, size etc and if possible a photo or where to get one.
Many Thanks.(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Janathull
Heres abit of info

Falernian (2) Built 1914. 3,419 tons.
1914 seized by Turkey, 1919 reverted to JRE, 1928 sold to E. Cesano renamed Bosforo, 1928 repurchased by JRE renamed Volturno, 1943 bombed and sunk by German aircraft off Portugal.

Leith, Hull & Hamburg Steam Packet Co.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi gydnia.
You was very fast with that one, I am very impressed, thanks for the info, I can now try and trace her.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Abit further info
Volturno sunk 1 & 1/2 miles West North-West of Cape St Vincent.
Offical Number 135597 and was to join Convoy MKS15


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

The last log book and crew agreement should be in BT 381/1814 for ships official No 135597 These can be purchased from the TNA Kew usually £8:50 for approx 10 images if you want the last list be specific with as much detail as you can give, follow this link you will not be charged if there is no record 

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7781&CATLN=6&Highlight=,135597&accessmethod=0

BT 381 Board of Trade: Register General of Shipping and Seamen: Coast Trade Ships Official Log books and Crew Agreements 1939 to 1945

Ray


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I have some info to go at at last.


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello

I'm also researching for the Volturno. There was a lot of British merchant sunk in the area during II WW, especially by Folk-wuf 200 condor from Bordeaux-Merignac (Kg 40).

Can anyone give me more information besides the one in this thread?

Cheers

Jorge Russo
Portugal


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

In : Kenneth Poolman, "scourge of the Atlantic" Book Club Associates, 1979 . (FW 200 Condor operations)
page 106-107, - 03.08.1941 - SS Volturno is described as having fired on a submarine that had just sunk SS Swiftpool, "scoring 14 direct hits on the submarine's conning tower". HMS Zinnia helped with depth charges but the sub is claimed to have been damaged and not sunk.

In : Arnold Hague, " The Allied Convoy system 1939-1945, p.146
Volturno, Convoy MKS 15, 3,424 t, 1914, lost 23.08.1943, by aircraft.

In: "Lloyd's War Losses 1939-1945, vol 1, page 685 :
23.06.1943 Volturno, British, 3424 tons gross, Lisbon to U.K., (Cargo : 1539 t. potash, 517 t. cork, 34 t. wine, 25 t. matches, 6 t. machinery, 5 t. dyes, & 1 t. clocks)
position 1.5 miles WNW Cape St Vincent
How : Aircraft.
Crew: 39 & 7 gunners. 
casualties: 2 crew & 1 gunner.
Remarks : none.

Oddly enough, there is no entry in Kenneth Poolman concerning the sinking Of Volturno on 23.06.1943. Does that mean she was sunk by a plane that was not a F.W. 200 Condor ?
Regards, 
Gerard


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you Gerard

Great info.

There's another thing odd, the war losses mentioned Lisbon to Uk, but the sinking apretaly occurd in cape St. Vincent in the south of Portugal. From Lisbon to Uk, tere's no possibility of being at Cape St. vincent.

I will keep researching and post the results. Aprechiate any further helo.

Cheers

Jorge Russo


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Jorge,
1) John M. Young "Britain's Sea War" p. 193:
entry for June 23rd 1943: "North-West of Cape St Vincent, German aircraft sank the cargo liners Volturno, 3,423 t (Ellerman Lines) and Shetland, 1,846 t (Currie line), both in a Gibraltar-UK convoy."
2) Convoy MKS 15 ( Arnold Hague, op. cit. page 144,) is stated as originating at Alexandria (11.06.43) arriving at Gibraltar 21.06.43, which leaves two days for the ship to reach the fateful place.
MKS 15G on the other hand, departed Gibraltar 23.06.43 to rdv with SL 129 on 24.06.43. Both dates would appear to be too late.

3) Assuming that Volturno was not sunk by a FW 200, What plane was it?
I have been measuring distances on my Atlas. From Bordeaux to Cape St Vincent appears to be in the region of 850 sea miles I.e. 1,700 miles for a return trip. ( all over the sea) I know nowt about planes but that looks a lot to me.
Measuring from Perpignan in southern France is about the same distance.
So, what plane ?
Regards,
Gerard


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Gerard,

I need to check on the convoys, the MKS 15 and G are both possibilities regarding the distance and the convoy speed, even the slow ones.

FW 200 from Bordeaux-Merignac (KG40) were at Cap St. Vincent very often, there's a series of reports, both British and German. SS Llancarvan seams to have been sunk by one FW 200 from KG40. But Kg40, at the time (May-June 1943) had JU 88 also, but I believe that only a FW 200 was capable of such long flying.

German air attacks on Cape St. Vicent were very risky because from Gibraltar and North Africa, the Allies had air support, and was a sensitive political and diplomatic matter, as Portugal was neutral and had a 3 miles territorial waters delimitation during the II World War.

The British Government contested very often British sinking by German air planes and U-Boats in Portuguese territorial waters, the do***entation is very extensive on that. The examples are many: SS Llancarvan, SS Shetland, SS **** (A 5 year project I conducted with a Technical Divers team, off Peniche-Portugal that allowed to determine that a -50 meters deep wreck was the SS ****, a 1.757 tones Ellerman Wilson Line's cargo steamer - March 15th 1942).

So, I do not know the plane, but would love to know it 

Lets keep digging and posting.

Cheers

Jorge Russo
Portugal


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Gerard,

In the Convoy Web Database, the only two convoys where Volturno appears are MKS.2A and MKS.11

MKS.2A Departed Algiers 27 November 1942 ans arrived Liverpool 7 December 1942

MKS.11 Departed Bone 10 April 1943 and arrived Liverpool 23 April 1943.

This is inconsistent with Hague Book, but as a Compilation from Don Kindell from Hague's papers, I tend to trust more Hagues and his book. But any paper should state the inconsistency.


Jorge Russo
Portugal


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Gerard,

According to Juan Carlos Salgado, in his book "Focke Wulf Fw 200 "Condor" Part I", La Maquina Y Las Historia, Perfiles Aeronauticos, Quiron Ediciones, page 174, it was a FW 200 that sunk both SS Volturno and Shetland, does not indicate the exact FW 200.

Cheers

Jorge Russo
Portugal


----------



## jayneag7 (Jan 30, 2014)

*volturno*

Hi Everyone my name is Jayne and my father was on the Volturno when it was hit in 1941 he was William Fairbrace aged 18 and was suffering from black water fever, he joined the crew in the rescue boat and was picked up by the Niassa, they were going to go to Casablanca but the crew asked to be taken to Madeira for fear of being prisoners in Casablanca, they were taken to Madeira where my father was hospitalised. hope this of interest


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

*Volturno*

Hello Jayne,

Thank you so much for sharing with us.

My name is Jorge Russo, I'm from Portugal and I'm conducting a research on SS Volturno, and other four ships sunk by a German Focke-wulf 200 condor that day, but the year was 1943, not 1941.

Can I please inquire you about details on your father, pictures, do***ents, that would be of great scientific interest. You can find my email bellow.

Best wishes

Jorge Russo
Navy Research Centre
Portugal
[email protected]


----------



## jayneag7 (Jan 30, 2014)

hello Jorge, I have some paperwork which i will forward to you, but the date was Feb 1941. It was attacked by a German submarine, bear with me I will send you more as I can.
Regards Jayne


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you so much Jayne,

That would be great.

The date issue is very interesting, lets try to figure it out together.

regards

Jorge Russo


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

23 June 43 NW of Cape St Vincent German aircraft sank the cargo liners Volturno 3432t (Ellerman Lines) and Shetland 1846t (Currie Line), both in Gibralter- UK convoy.
source - Britain's Sea war

23 June 43 Volturno 3424t Lisbon for UK, cargo 1539t potash/ 517t cork/ 34t wine/ 25t matches/ 6t machinery/ 5t dyes and 1t clocks. posn one and a half miles WNW of cape St Vincent. Air attack, Crew 39 & 7 gunners, 2 crew & 1 gunner lost.
source - Lloyd's War Losses.


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello

That's correct for the 135597 Volturno from Ellerman Lines.

Probably, Jayne is referring to another Volturno, lets see.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

I can only find three ships named "VOLTURNO". One sank in 1913, another, former "WAR VICEROY" scrapped in 1933, and the third sunk in 1943.


----------



## WillyJamesMc (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you will find the incident refers to the attack on Convoy SL-81 in August 1941. Attached is the report from the Volturno.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Willy* and welcome to* SN*. Thank you for your input. Bon voyage.


----------



## russochief (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you willy,

This is great. Yes, the SS Volturno the same Volturno that was sunk in 1943, was ina convoy that was attacked by a U-Boat with some ships sunk. But as stated in the report, no damage on the Volturno.
Jane's father was on the Volturno that day and assisted the crew from the sunk vessels, as she informed us.

This is a reporto hels at THA correct?

Thanks again for sharing.

Best regards

Jorge Russo


----------

